# My one eyed dog question?



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't know how many of you have to deal with a one eyed dog but I was just wondering what the different experiences were? I know with mine I had to for almost a year approach only on that side so she got use to it and would not snap and people petting her on the blind side.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Our greyhound, Scout, has both eyes but is completely blind in one (the chamber behind the eye is collapsed and the eye is an opaque white, but the vet sees no reason to remove the actual eye ball at this point). We don't really treat her any differently. She occasionally bangs that side of her head on things when she turns around, but she's really just a regular ol' doggy. I don't consider her special needs at all. She's even been lure coursing and she raced at the track for over a year being partially sighted...only unusual in the sense that it's her "rail" or inside eye that's blind so she had no vision in the direction the track turns.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

lovemygreys said:


> Our greyhound, Scout, has both eyes but is completely blind in one (the chamber behind the eye is collapsed and the eye is an opaque white, but the vet sees no reason to remove the actual eye ball at this point). We don't really treat her any differently. She occasionally bangs that side of her head on things when she turns around, but she's really just a regular ol' doggy. I don't consider her special needs at all. She's even been lure coursing and she raced at the track for over a year being partially sighted...only unusual in the sense that it's her "rail" or inside eye that's blind so she had no vision in the direction the track turns.


She is so cute, I wish I could get a good pic of Peekaboo on here but I will have to wait for my husband to do it. When she lost her eye at as a pup they thought she might have brain damage also and I think they were right. I have been dealing with the Bully breeds for years and she by far is the worse I have had to deal with and the eye thing has not helped. She has come a long way and I just can't give up on her she is so funny.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

She is a cute dog, but it kinda grossed me out when I saw it, no offense, I agree with lovemygreys, just try to only approach the dog from the eye it can see from so it won't be surprised.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> She is a cute dog, but it kinda grossed me out when I saw it, no offense, I agree with lovemygreys, just try to only approach the dog from the eye it can see from so it won't be surprised.


That is not a good idea because what if a small child went to pet her from the blind side? I only approach her from that side to get her over it. I have to get a pic in here of Peekaboo her eye is really gross! She makes lovemygreys look like a show dog!

Puppy coming tomorrow?


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Beavis had an eye removed about two months before I got him, so it's now a year and about three months. At first, he was shy on the blind side, but now, it really doesn't affect him much. The main problem is that he's weird about clipping or combing behind is ear on his sighted side, probably because when I'm fussing with the ears, his hair or my hands/arms obstruct his vision.

He also lacks depth perception. He can't catch things in mid-air. I tried to teach him to catch snowballs (he loves 'em!), but they just hit him in the nose. He also doesn't understand what happens to squirrels when they're running towards a tree and "magically disappear." He doesn't seem to grasp the idea of "vertical" when they run up the tree. That could also be that he grew up in NYC, where he might have never seen a tree or squirrel before.  

And sometimes, if he's distracted while walking, he bumps into things, like telephone poles, or me. But on the other hand, there was the time I through a ball in the backyard, and it came close to the tree, and I worried he would run right into it. He didn't, but as I was so worried about him, I walked right into the birdfeeder hanging from one of the tree limbs, and bruised up my forehead pretty good. 

Before throwing a snowball:










After getting hit in the face with a snowball:


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Lorina said:


> Beavis had an eye removed about two months before I got him, so it's now a year and about three months. At first, he was shy on the blind side, but now, it really doesn't affect him much. The main problem is that he's weird about clipping or combing behind is ear on his sighted side, probably because when I'm fussing with the ears, his hair or my hands/arms obstruct his vision.
> 
> He also lacks depth perception. He can't catch things in mid-air. I tried to teach him to catch snowballs (he loves 'em!), but they just hit him in the nose. He also doesn't understand what happens to squirrels when they're running towards a tree and "magically disappear." He doesn't seem to grasp the idea of "vertical" when they run up the tree. That could also be that he grew up in NYC, where he might have never seen a tree or squirrel before.
> 
> ...


LOL he looks like he is still smiling after being hit, and so cute!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

> He also lacks depth perception. He can't catch things in mid-air. I tried to teach him to catch snowballs (he loves 'em!), but they just hit him in the nose. He also doesn't understand what happens to squirrels when they're running towards a tree and "magically disappear." He doesn't seem to grasp the idea of "vertical" when they run up the tree. That could also be that he grew up in NYC, where he might have never seen a tree or squirrel before.


Your boy is beyond adorable. I just love his "perpetual wink" 

The one thing I expected Scout to missing is depth perception...but she has leapt several feet into the air and caught birds midflight. She's also chased and treed more squirrels than I can count. And oddly enough, she's the only dog I've known watch TV on a regular basis. Most of our pups will look at the TV if there's an interesting sound or sharp movement...but Scouty seems to watch it on a regular basis regardless of what's on. Weird. LOL.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Peekaboo will often walk into me on the blind side and it is so funny when she tilts her head a certain way so she can get a good look at something.


----------

